# Jigging Reel



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I am looking for a good jigging reel for a Shimano Trevala MH spinning rod. Do you guys have any recommendations that I can go with without shelling out $500 bucks? I was looking at 8000 series Shimano Saragosa. Any recommendations????????? Thanks Alot.-Ryan


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you get the Saragoosa just make sure that it is the new one. I blew up the internal gears twice in mine and they redesigned the gears to hold up now. It is a great reel as long as you don't plan on jigging in deep water. Won't hold enough line.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I have an Okuma SA-65S i bought to jig fish. Very smooth, good drag and holds a lot of line and i paid less than $100 brand new.

KP


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a 6000 Stradic on mine...works great!!! Loaded with 20# Power Pro..Its a great fight!


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a diawa saltist 4500 on a 6'6" Trevala mhspooled with 50 lb. braid andI love it. I think for the money the saltist is a great reel and they seem to be bulletproof.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

i love my AVET SX 2 speed.... 16 ounces and i have it on the same rod... MADE IN THE USA and not really that expensive.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *AaronBarnes (2/18/2010)*i love my AVET SX 2 speed.... 16 ounces and i have it on the same rod... MADE IN THE USA and not really that expensive.


I think he's asking about spinning reels.

I second the saltist 4500H along with a Spheros or Saragosa 8000. Spool it with 30-50lb braid and you'll have plenty of line for what you will probably do with it.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

> *KPTN (2/17/2010)*I have an Okuma SA-65S i bought to jig fish. Very smooth, good drag and holds a lot of line and i paid less than $100 brand new.
> 
> KP


I fish with the same reel for jigging loaded with 80lb PPro, have caught AJs, yellow and blackfins and snapper. Low cost and durable its been my go to reel for the several years.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

cabo 80


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I was all fired up to get the Daiwa Saltist until I checked out the Penn Conquer. It has been getting good reviews on the FS Forum. You need to add them to the list of reels you are looking at.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimano: Tyrnos 12 single or two speed. I use single speed with 60# Power Pro.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimano: Tyrnos 12 single or two speed. I use single speed with 60# Power Pro.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

accurate ts12 all the way.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *tailfisher (2/18/2010)*accurate ts12 all the way.


....that is as long as you don't have a tight budget. In which case I say a Shimano Stella or Daiwa Saltiga


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with the Spheros, Saragosa, Stradic, and Salina. I've fished all of them and was very impressed. Can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

If you are serious about jigging you need to get a 7' to 8' fast action rod. I have two of those Trevalas, they have as much back bone as a wet noodle. I use mine for trout fishing. The Okuma EB 80 is a good cheap reel that I have not been able to tear up. The Okuma Cedros, made for jigging stripped out the gears the 1st time I used it. I have picked up several tunnus on ebay for less than $150.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

It has been mentioned, but I think the spheros would be a great light jigging reel for this rod. The rod itself can't handle extreme drags so there is no reason to put a powerhouse on it. 50lb braid should serve you well on this setup.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Saragosa 1800 loaded with 80# Jerry Brown hollow braid spectra, and so does my son. We have caught a lot of large amberjack,Snapper,Grouper,and even Cobia on them with no problems. If you go with lighter line while jiggingyou will get broken off a lot.

Bill1000


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *bill1000 (2/19/2010)*I have a Saragosa 1800 loaded with 80# Jerry Brown hollow braid spectra, and so does my son. We have caught a lot of large amberjack,Snapper,Grouper,and even Cobia on them with no problems. If you go with lighter line while jiggingyou will get broken off a lot.
> 
> Bill1000


I think it has more to do with what type of structure you are fishing as well as how big the fish in the targeted area are. In general I would go as heavy as feasible. On an 8000 size Shimano reel which is what would appropriately fit the rod he has, 50lb is as heavy as I would go and should be fine on any sized jacks. 

Remember, if the AJ gets you into rig legs or deep inside a wreck it doesn't matter how heavy the braid is, Its gonna break


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

How would the Daiwa Exceler go with that rod?



Also, how much of a mono backing and what lb. test would you put on there first?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

An Exceler 4500 would fit pretty nice with it. I would put 30-40lb power pro on it though since it doesn't have as much ass to it as a Spheros or Saragosa of the same size


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I think that after reading everyones input and reading reviews as well, I am going to end up mounting a 8000 SARAGOSA with 200 yards of mono backer and as much 65lb braid as the reel can fit. I hope this setup will fish as good as I imagine it will. I cannot wait until I get home from Afghanistan and try it out.


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

Everol has a new jigger in prototype now. retail will be $480.









This is one of the designs. The other has a traditional handle, but a push button drag release. The reel drops the jig without moving the drag lever!! Also this is not actually free-spool, we call it "Neutral" because there is a little drag left on as the jig falls to lessen the chances of a bird's nest of the jig is hammered on the way down.

Keith Wichmann

[email protected]


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

i would say for the price range the penn conquer or the saragossa i love trevala rods if fact every fish we catch is caught on one of the models ,as for being wet noodles i guess a wet noodle can and continues to pull up just about anything that swims . Keep the rod they are awesome.as for the reel go pick up a few and get what you like.Every reel has problems sooner or later even the expensive ones, especially if you use them enough.

TIM


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Any rod that can handle the abuse that RECESS puts on them should be more than good enough for my first jigging setup.........by abuse mean pulling up Hawgs off of the ocean floor!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JR, why are going to put 200 yards of mono on there? You are going to eat up almost all of your capacity with that if you are putting on 65lb braid. The reel as it is will only hold about 20 yards of 65lb braid, if you put any mono backer there will be no capacity left. Just put a strip of electrical or double sided tape on the spool if you are worried about slippage.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Good point Tuna Popper. I m new to this Jiggin game and I really haven't gauged my capacity for how much the reel will actually hold. If I can gain extra yards of capacity by adding electape instead of a backer I will definately use tape. Will I be losing anything by using tape instead of a mono backer?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No loss, only gain really. The point of a mono backer is for 2 things. The mono provides the necessary friction to grab the spool so the entire spool of braided line doesn't slip OR if bottom fishing, only a 100-200 yard topshot of braid is needed for sensitivity and capacity is not an issue.

Most use the mono for the first reason but this can be eliminated by just applying some tape to the spool. The tape will compress and give something for the braid to hold.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *tunapopper (2/22/2010)*
> 
> Most use the mono for the first reason but this can be eliminated by just applying some tape to the spool. The tape will compress and give something for the braid to hold.




That is how I do mine. No mono backing needed. I usually use a little piece of that aluminum tape for hvac. Never had one slip.


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

I stole an idea from one of our west coast fishing teams. I tie a 3'-5' loop with light mono (10-30lb). Put it on the spool and loop it through itself. Then tie the braided lineto the mono loop. The loop binds on itself and stops slippage. The point is that if a fish takes all of your line YOU WANT IT TO BREAK OFF easily; otherwise, you risk losing your gear, getting pulled over, or getting hurt.

It might seem funny, but alot of people are running with 50-100 pound braid. At empty spool what was 20 lbs of drag at full spool could be as high as 60 pounds of drag. If you are getting worked over by 100-300 pound animal, something is going to break. It will either be you or your gear. So you should control what breaks rather than leaving it to chance.

Keith


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I had 2 okuma salinas. They are great until you get salt water on them. I suggest shimano. I have a spheros 6000 and 8000, I would suggest a 6000 for that rod. A stradic would work good too. I would put 30 pound sufix on it.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a Cabo 80 for spinning and torium 20 for jigging. Both are great and have there specific purpose. The sustain is an awesome reel too!.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just got a Saragosa 14k to put on my OTI rod and it is a perfect balance. Now the only problem is figuring out which braid to put on it!


----------

